# Bartow - Dixie Update 11-29-04



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 29, 2004)

I did not get by the club this weekend so there may be more that I don't know of.  It has been very quiet around the lease.  I haven't heard any shooting to speak of.

Kills to date: 

     DOES 6
     BUCKS 17


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 3, 2004)

Why the names, Jack?  As anyone that knows me personally knows the gun tragedy that occured in my family,  I told my parents that I would not hunt this year in order to give things some time.

I got a call from my father, who comes on here from time to time checking out fishing reports and he tells me my name is posted for the world to read as having harvested a deer THIS YEAR.  Of course, he was not mad I was hunting, he was let down that I told him I would NOT and have been.  I was simply trying to give my parents some peace of mind for a while.

Thanks for the lack of concern for my privacy.  Also, a good many other folks from the club are less than thrilled about it.  

Oh, and I have killed two deer this year, and have not logged EITHER.  I told Steve about them, but for this very reason was not going to log until the end of the year.  

You always are in everyone's business, Jack.  How about plowing your own field for a while and give everyone else a break.  It has gotten very old and laborious to the vast majority of us.  I've been there nine years with no trouble and I'm not trying to start any now.  I hope you see my side of it.  I'll tell my own business and you tell yours.  

Thanks,
Bart


----------



## highcountry (Dec 5, 2004)

See Jack I am not the only one that uses common sense. I hear all the crap that you stir up over there.. elmoelmoelmoelmo the other night we had 5-6 of your members over on our club to enjoy sitting around with us. They said they were sick of your crap......Wanna secret Jack? It is Steves club there as well There is no reason to post all the kills and names. I help Steve on Cobbs but I be elmoelmoelmoelmo if I would post our members names on the comp. It is our clubb business what we kill not everyone elses... By the way with all your guys little bucks killed what are you going to be hunting next year....you gonna run you a squirrell club or what.... So there is no bragging in saying you guys have killed 17 bucks maybe 3 bucks and a bunch a babies. Its ok i am sure itll be different next year


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 5, 2004)

*Bart*

TANK YOU FOR THE FEEDBACK

Until I received several anonymous PM's from someone claiming to be a member, I have never had any member object to anything I have posted to date.  If I had, I would have corrected it or discontinued posting such things.

If I caused you any embarrassment, or concern in any way, I appologise.  It was not my intent.

Out of respect for you, and any other member that objects to names being posted.

I am removing them

JACK


----------

